# Tick warning



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

TICK WARNING!



I hate it when people forward bogus warnings, and I have even done it 
myself a couple times unintentionally but this one is real, and it's 
important!
Please send this warning to everyone on your e- mail list.

If someone comes to your front door saying they are checking for ticks

due to the warm weather and asks you to take your clothes off and 

dance around with your arms up,

DO NOT DO IT!! THIS IS A SCAM!! 

They only want to see you naked.

I wish I'd gotten this yesterday!!
I feel so stupid!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-O>>-


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Been there, done that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Naw...really?


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I just went and tried that scam on my 25 year old neighbor. She said someone had already been there and checked her. Story of my life.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I only have one neighbor that I would even survive seeing in that condition, and sadly she is now about 8 months pregnant, so...

The rest of my neighbors are either _under_ age or _*OVER*_ weight. Or BOTH! :evil:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I went over to the gal living next door ( she works at hooters _(O)_ ) only problem was when I knocked, her boyfriend answered the door, already naked and asked if I was here to check for Tics -)O(- _/O went home to cry


----------

